# Goodbye Uber and Lyft



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Now it's been almost three weeks since i stopped driving for Uber and Lyft. And you know what? I feel awesome. For me, gone are the days when i would sit in my car for hours and ponder why i became such a loser. Stress, back pain and a thought that nobody appreciates your hard work really can kill your dignity and self respect. I would come back home always stressed and always hoping that one day the opportunity will present itself and i can free myself from this miserable job. Dont get me wrong if you are a smart person and can game the system you probably can make some profit but for me the psychological stress was just too much of a burden. i was lost for quite a while. You would be wrong if you think this misery will not affect your family relationship. You start to drink to deal with stress. Hey who has the right to judge you right? Well, there is always light after darkness. I found a decent paying job and now i am much more energetic and much less stressfull. I enjoy working again. In my opinion any job other than Ubering is way better and at least you will be treated as a human being and not as somebody's slave even for a short time. It doesnt matter what kind of job i got what matters is that i am free again. And i am happy. And i am smiling. Goodbye Uber goodbye Lyft. Hope you guys will find better opportunity elsewhere.....Good luck


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Mr Potato said:


> Now it's been almost three weeks since i stopped driving for Uber and Lyft. And you know what? I feel awesome. For me, gone are the days when i would sit in my car for hours and ponder why i became such a loser. Stress, back pain and a thought that nobody appreciates your hard work really can kill your dignity and self respect. I would come back home always stressed and always hoping that one day the opportunity will present itself and i can free myself from this miserable job. Dont get me wrong if you are a smart person and can game the system you probably can make some profit but for me the psychological stress was just too much of a burden. i was lost for quite a while. You would be wrong if you think this misery will not affect your family relationship. You start to drink to deal with stress. Hey who has the right to judge you right? Well, there is always light after darkness. I found a decent paying job and now i am much more energetic and much less stressfull. I enjoy working again. In my opinion any job other than Ubering is way better and at least you will be treated as a human being and not as somebody's slave even for a short time. It doesnt matter what kind of job i got what matters is that i am free again. And i am happy. And i am smiling. Goodbye Uber goodbye Lyft. Hope you guys will find better opportunity elsewhere.....Good luck


Congrats.. I think I would feel about the same, if I was doing this full-time as a primary job. It's been working ok for me as a 2nd part-time job. I usually only work about 10-15 hours a week, and even then, have a hard time heading out on the road after already worked 10-12 hours at my other jobs.


----------



## jamesjj (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr Potato said:


> Now it's been almost three weeks since i stopped driving for Uber and Lyft. And you know what? I feel awesome. For me, gone are the days when i would sit in my car for hours and ponder why i became such a loser. Stress, back pain and a thought that nobody appreciates your hard work really can kill your dignity and self respect. I would come back home always stressed and always hoping that one day the opportunity will present itself and i can free myself from this miserable job. Dont get me wrong if you are a smart person and can game the system you probably can make some profit but for me the psychological stress was just too much of a burden. i was lost for quite a while. You would be wrong if you think this misery will not affect your family relationship. You start to drink to deal with stress. Hey who has the right to judge you right? Well, there is always light after darkness. I found a decent paying job and now i am much more energetic and much less stressfull. I enjoy working again. In my opinion any job other than Ubering is way better and at least you will be treated as a human being and not as somebody's slave even for a short time. It doesnt matter what kind of job i got what matters is that i am free again. And i am happy. And i am smiling. Goodbye Uber goodbye Lyft. Hope you guys will find better opportunity elsewhere.....Good luck


I am happy for you man. It is a good decision you made. Ubering is for losers.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

"FREE at LAST!"
Congrats, man! I felt the same: back pain, misery, long hours, hating disrespectful self-entitled techies and nerds in San Francisco, Uber employees, pax in general, self-depreciation, car's tons of miles and depreciation, tickets and overall being cheated and totally disrespected by Uber/Lyft.
I got UI benefits 450 a week, spend my time with my family and am looking for work in my old occupation. 10K a month.


----------

